# Infiniti Labs Test E



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone had any personal experience with this? I pinned on Sunday, felt nothing, had a bit of a dead leg aobut 8 hours after, woke up next day and it hurt less, than before, still aching a little now but trained legss perfectly fine etc.

Heard good things about Infiniti but don't know if its lab pushers/honest reviews..

Anyone shed any light?

Cheers


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

ritchiedrama said:


> Anyone had any personal experience with this? I pinned on Sunday, felt nothing, had a bit of a dead leg aobut 8 hours after, woke up next day and it hurt less, than before, still aching a little now but trained legss perfectly fine etc.
> 
> Heard good things about Infiniti but don't know if its lab pushers/honest reviews..
> 
> ...


im on it now, 3 weeks in with a test prop and mast prop kicker..........can't really say I'm noticing much bar the increased vasculaity from the mast but had a bit of a libido boost


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Oscars said:


> im on it now, 3 weeks in with a test prop and mast prop kicker..........can't really say I'm noticing much bar the increased vasculaity from the mast but had a bit of a libido boost


Well they usually say a good 3-4 weeks for it to kick in anyway, with test E, don't they?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

ritchiedrama said:


> Well they usually say a good 3-4 weeks for it to kick in anyway, with test E, don't they?


You jabbed 48 hours ago you won't feel anything yet, it's test e. you may notice increase in sex drive and boners within 2 week but its a maybe. Don't expect much else for 4-6 weeks. Be patient


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> You jabbed 48 hours ago you won't feel anything yet, it's test e. you may notice increase in sex drive and boners within 2 week but its a maybe. Don't expect much else for 4-6 weeks. Be patient


Huh? I know that, I even said that in above post. I was purely asking if anyone had experience wiith Infiniti.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

ritchiedrama said:


> Huh? I know that, I even said that in above post. I was purely asking if anyone had experience wiith Infiniti.


Fair one! Your first post doesn't read like that though mate. Sounds like you're wondering why you haven't felt anything


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

been on there SUS250 and Tri tren for 3 weeks up 8lbs and strength is on the increase hopefully it will continue on this path if it does it gets my vote....


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Fair one! Your first post doesn't read like that though mate. Sounds like you're wondering why you haven't felt anything


Yeah, my bad, apologies.


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> been on there SUS250 and Tri tren for 3 weeks up 8lbs and strength is on the increase hopefully it will continue on this path if it does it gets my vote....


Ok, so I assume if there other stuff is okay, the test E should be too? :}


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ritchiedrama said:


> Ok, so I assume if there other stuff is okay, the test E should be too? :}


i think this is safe to assume


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> been on there SUS250 and Tri tren for 3 weeks up 8lbs and strength is on the increase hopefully it will continue on this path if it does it gets my vote....


There's all the answers you need OP. If it gets Pauls vote it would get mine.

Safe to say he has probably tried a fair few different brands to give a good review. Been around this game a long time. (Old ****) lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> been on there SUS250 and Tri tren for 3 weeks up 8lbs and strength is on the increase hopefully it will continue on this path if it does it gets my vote....


Woulda thought 8lb up in a whole cycle would be a decent gain for somebody with your size and experience??


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Dan^ 

I'll know more in a while anyway.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Woulda thought 8lb up in a whole cycle would be a decent gain for somebody with your size and experience??


it is a decent gain but the true tell of any cycle is what you keep after (well for me anyway) my strength is up which is the tren i believe lifted some PB's last night and 3 weeks on this type of cycle is where for me i would see the gains coming....i am impressed so far but like i say will hold off until the cycle is finished (6 weeks in total)


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it is a decent gain but the true tell of any cycle is what you keep after (well for me anyway) my strength is up which is the tren i believe lifted some PB's last night and 3 weeks on this type of cycle is where for me i would see the gains coming....i am impressed so far but like i say will hold off until the cycle is finished (6 weeks in total)


Can you post somewwhere and let us know after the 6 is up?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

training partner switched from there t400 to another brand now pip free! New a newbie eats and trains well I would of expected more , but gone to x4 blend t400, continuing with there deca 6 week jab with new lab so will see! keeping deca at 1 ml x2 ml t400 10 weeks cycle, lets see!!!


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

topdog said:


> training partner switched from there t400 to another brand now pip free! New a newbie eats and trains well I would of expected more , but gone to x4 blend t400, continuing with there deca 6 week jab with new lab so will see! keeping deca at 1 ml x2 ml t400 10 weeks cycle, lets see!!!


I've never jabbed before and my first jab was pretty much pip free, I had a slight dead leg 8 hours after the jab, but wasn't a "pain" so no complaints there. Few days on its a slight ache but nothing major.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

ritchiedrama said:


> I've never jabbed before and my first jab was pretty much pip free, I had a slight dead leg 8 hours after the jab, but wasn't a "pain" so no complaints there. Few days on its a slight ache but nothing major.


Legs always take bit of a hit, I did wc varox 1ml fine! 2ml pain bruising same response in every muscle! Think I will stick with what works and stock taking a risk by changing , when last labs where fine for me.


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

topdog said:


> Legs always take bit of a hit, I did wc varox 1ml fine! 2ml pain bruising same response in every muscle! Think I will stick with what works and stock taking a risk by changing , when last labs where fine for me.


fair play bud. I will see for myself soon enough I guess :}


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

ritchiedrama said:


> fair play bud. I will see for myself soon enough I guess :}


Yep only time will tell! That's why I hate changing or risking swapping labs! It's all time effort , gains if any and expense! Achievement or disappointment at the end!


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

topdog said:


> Yep only time will tell! That's why I hate changing or risking swapping labs! It's all time effort , gains if any and expense! Achievement or disappointment at the end!


So wait, your friend was using Infiniti T400 but changed? And have you tried ANY Infiniti stuff? Your first post confused me a bit, sorry ;D


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I was on wc varox(took a risk instead of normal routes) basically saying stick with what's worked for you! Training parter was my lab rat!! With infinity as new only 2nd cycle so response should be there, but as for test e , on my last cycle week 5/6 boom 750mg I was on and it kicked in! That's why time is important , 12 week gain 12lbs! 12 week cycle lose 12lbs hard to explain!!


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

topdog said:


> I was on wc varox(took a risk instead of normal routes) basically saying stick with what's worked for you! Training parter was my lab rat!! With infinity as new only 2nd cycle so response should be there, but as for test e , on my last cycle week 5/6 boom 750mg I was on and it kicked in! That's why time is important , 12 week gain 12lbs! 12 week cycle lose 12lbs hard to explain!!


I won't be coming off. Blast & Cruise, so yeah,,, should be fine.


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

@Pscarb

any more info about the Infiniti stuff? All good?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ritchiedrama said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> any more info about the Infiniti stuff? All good?


my cycle finished yesterday (6 weeks) well think it did got to check dates as i am old  i went from just under 214lbs to 227lbs this morning my body comp stayed the same if not improved slightly.

strength went up......i rate the lab for what i have used (Prop, SUS250, Tri-Tren) i am keen to try the orals when they are available (been told Jan 2014) so, so far so good


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> my cycle finished yesterday (6 weeks) well think it did got to check dates as i am old  i went from just under 214lbs to 227lbs this morning my body comp stayed the same if not improved slightly.
> 
> strength went up......i rate the lab for what i have used (Prop, SUS250, Tri-Tren) i am keen to try the orals when they are available (been told Jan 2014) so, so far so good


Thank you. I'm on week 4 of low dose test, I'm not sure if I feel anything, but the fact its low dose could be the issue. Gonna get bloods done soon to check what my levels are like.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are aware that your levels will only tell you if you are on test they will not indicate dose used



ritchiedrama said:


> Thank you. I'm on week 4 of low dose test, I'm not sure if I feel anything, but the fact its low dose could be the issue. Gonna get bloods done soon to check what my levels are like.


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you are aware that your levels will only tell you if you are on test they will not indicate dose used


Yes, but I'm talking from a perspective of, I had my test levels checked before my first jab (25.4) - so now they should be higher. Just basically to see if the gear is legit.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> my cycle finished yesterday (6 weeks) well think it did got to check dates as i am old  i went from just under 214lbs to 227lbs this morning my body comp stayed the same if not improved slightly.
> 
> strength went up......i rate the lab for what i have used (Prop, SUS250, Tri-Tren) i am keen to try the orals when they are available (been told Jan 2014) so, so far so good


Hi Paul, seem to remember reading recently that you've swapped to a 3 day split, full body workout, do you think that this change could have attributed to some of the gains. I ask because I recently swapped to an upper body lower body split, low volume, high intensity, and have seen some major improvements while currently off cycle.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

ritchiedrama said:


> I won't be coming off. Blast & Cruise, so yeah,,, should be fine.


So you just started your first cycle and you're already blasting and cruising?..


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

nlr said:


> So you just started your first cycle and you're already blasting and cruising?..


Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm running 500mg of this atm, going into week 6 now. Strength is going up each week, i just have hardly any sex drive due to the letro im on  ......so i can't say the test is rubbish, just this letro is dulling the effects of the test e. Believe it to be working as it should though!!


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> I'm running 500mg of this atm, going into week 6 now. Strength is going up each week, i just have hardly any sex drive due to the letro im on  ......so i can't say the test is rubbish, just this letro is dulling the effects of the test e. Believe it to be working as it should though!!


Nice to hear that you are getting strength increases, I have also, kind of. Why are you using letro?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

ritchiedrama said:


> Nice to hear that you are getting strength increases, I have also, kind of. Why are you using letro?


Cheers bud. Yh same, but defo getting stronger which is good. Just to try and shrink a very small gyno lump under my left nip. Tbh it's unnoticable and the letro has already made it smaller in 2 weeks , i'd be happy to stop the letro now, i'll be tapering soon and continue with aromasin and low dose nolva. It's keeping me nice and dry, i would have usually put on a fair bit of water weight by now. I just want that lovely test sex drive back lol. Good luck with the cycle mate.


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> Cheers bud. Yh same, but defo getting stronger which is good. Just to try and shrink a very small gyno lump under my left nip. Tbh it's unnoticable and the letro has already made it smaller in 2 weeks , i'd be happy to stop the letro now, i'll be tapering soon and continue with aromasin and low dose nolva. It's keeping me nice and dry, i would have usually put on a fair bit of water weight by now. I just want that lovely test sex drive back lol. Good luck with the cycle mate.


Fair play, good luck to you too buddy. Happy gains!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Squirrel said:


> Hi Paul, seem to remember reading recently that you've swapped to a 3 day split, full body workout, do you think that this change could have attributed to some of the gains. I ask because I recently swapped to an upper body lower body split, low volume, high intensity, and have seen some major improvements while currently off cycle.


not sure where you read i just swapped over to a 3 day whole body routine as i started that May 2013, so apart from the obvious benefits you get from training the current strength increases have to be put down to the cycle as diet/training have not changed in the last 6 weeks.



Mike90 said:


> I'm running 500mg of this atm, going into week 6 now. Strength is going up each week, i just have hardly any sex drive due to the letro im on  ......so i can't say the test is rubbish, just this letro is dulling the effects of the test e. Believe it to be working as it should though!!


yep letro will kill your libido flat, Aromasin is a much better choice and much better on your blood lipids


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

yep letro will kill your libido flat, Aromasin is a much better choice and much better on your blood lipids


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> not sure where you read i just swapped over to a 3 day whole body routine as i started that May 2013, so apart from the obvious benefits you get from training the current strength increases have to be put down to the cycle as diet/training have not changed in the last 6 weeks.
> 
> yep letro will kill your libido flat, Aromasin is a much better choice and much better on your blood lipids


Yeh not nice mate, a lot worse than i thought. Going to continue the cycle with 25mg aromasin pd. Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mike90 said:


> yep letro will kill your libido flat, Aromasin is a much better choice and much better on your blood lipids


Yeh not nice mate, a lot worse than i thought. Going to continue the cycle with 25mg aromasin pd. Cheers


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

I am running Arimidex e3d at 0.5mg atm with my test E, because my estrogen before my first pin was 236 (insane, lol).


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

ritchiedrama said:


> I am running Arimidex e3d at 0.5mg atm with my test E, because my estrogen before my first pin was 236 (insane, lol).


Did you get a blood test done for your test levels bud ?


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> Did you get a blood test done for your test levels bud ?


Had them done before I started, and had them done again today.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

ritchiedrama said:


> Had them done before I started, and had them done again today.


Kool. I think i'm gonna go later in the week, going into week 7 now and sex drive is nothing like it should be on 500mg, maybe i'm still recovering from the letro, still dry aswell and been off it nearly 2 weeks. Need to put my mind at ease. How you getting on? Gym time for me now, cheers.


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> Kool. I think i'm gonna go later in the week, going into week 7 now and sex drive is nothing like it should be on 500mg, maybe i'm still recovering from the letro, still dry aswell and been off it nearly 2 weeks. Need to put my mind at ease. How you getting on? Gym time for me now, cheers.


I'm just on 250mg low cruise dose,, but all good here brah,, as far as i know anyway


----------



## kos (Jan 25, 2014)

Ive picked up a couple of vials of this with the intention of running it as trt. Its my first time with an injectable, so I also acquired a labmax testing kit for peace of mind.

Unfortunately the gear doesnt test positive for test-e (or anything else on the table of results), so Im at a loss for what to do.

Chuck and try again, or run with it and see what happens?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

kos said:


> Ive picked up a couple of vials of this with the intention of running it as trt. Its my first time with an injectable, so I also acquired a labmax testing kit for peace of mind.
> 
> Unfortunately the gear doesnt test positive for test-e (or anything else on the table of results), so Im at a loss for what to do.
> 
> Chuck and try again, or run with it and see what happens?


Why would you run it if your test shows it has no test e in it!? I've switched from this brand as it did nothing for me.


----------



## kos (Jan 25, 2014)

So as a quick update, Ive had an email back from labmax on this suggesting that I probably have test cyp.

This wasnt listed on their substance register, so hence my concern previously.

Guess this means Ill give it a go and see where I am in 6 weeks!


----------



## kos (Jan 25, 2014)

Mike90 said:


> Why would you run it if your test shows it has no test e in it!? I've switched from this brand as it did nothing for me.


Hah, good point. Was hopeful I could give it a try and it might do the job all the same.


----------



## kos (Jan 25, 2014)

So 10 weeks in, Ive been running this at 0.25ml SubQ every 3 days. My blood work came back and my Test is at 28nmol/L.

This is pretty much what I was expecting, so I imagine that the dosing is reasonably reliable.

Ive not had any sides from this - to the point I was concerned it was junk, but the bloodwork doesnt lie.

I also get red bumps at the injection site 24 hours after Ive injected which stay for a couple of days. I figure this is just a small reaction and nothing worth worrying about.


----------

